# Two New Foster's Needing Homes



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

These are both in my home until I can re-home them. One is a female black Cairn Terrier, I believe she's been abused before due to how skittish ad shy she is, but when she warms up she is a DOLL! We call her "Scamper" and I brought her home from the pound to work with her. 

Also, last night as I was coming home from a fish fry for my Grandpa's birthday,I thought I was about to hit a squirrel, turned out it was a TINY siamese kitten that was skinny and flea infested. I went to the persons yard it came from when it ran across the road and the nice man said it wasn't his....so brought it home as well.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

wow, you're a good person to take them into your home like that!! good luck finding homes! :clover:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I've got a big heart for animals all shapes and sizes. I will be screening owners for the dog and the poor kitten needs to get rid of those fleas first and gain a little weight.


----------

